# Decalgirl Skins - Matte vs Glossy



## DaisyMama (Feb 22, 2009)

Have any of you bought matte skins from decalgirl?  How much of a difference does it make?  

Thanks!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I've only bought matt.  Reason is, others have complained about the gloss reflecting into their eyes while trying to read...

Enjoy!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I've had both.  The matte is well worth the extra money.


----------



## DaisyMama (Feb 22, 2009)

I've only ever used the glossy, and it does have a glare but I've never paid attention to it.  I was going to spring for the extra money to get a matte skin for my new KT and then I saw that the matte skins for it are the same price!!  So I am definitely getting a matte one for me!

My daughter is inheriting my K2 and she's going to get a glossy.  She's 9 and not discerning enough to make it worth my while to spend $5 extra!  

Also an FYI for anyone who's on facebook: Decalgirl says they're having a promotion soon, but they won't tell what or when.  You have to like their page to get the announcement.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have purchased both types as well.  I like the look and feel of the matte skins better.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

My first skin was a matte. I've since had a few glossy. I like the smoother texture and the colors seem more vibrant to me in the glossy. Haven't noticed a problem with fingerprints showing, even though my Kindle is w/o a cover most of the time. It's really just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## DaisyMama (Feb 22, 2009)

I never thought about the colors being less vibrant in matte.  I'm thinking about the Library skin, which is one of the darker ones, so I wonder if glossy would make it look less dark than matte?  (My husband would say, only I can make simple decisions so complicated! lol)


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 28, 2009)

I've had both and will now only purchase the matte.  Well worth the extra $5, considering the life of the product.  It's not like you change your skin every month.  Well, maybe some do, but I don't.  

There's too much glare on the glossy, for me. It seemed that no matter how I positioned my Kindle, somehow I had a glare somewhere.  GRRRR!

Personal preference, of course.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

DaisyMama said:


> I never thought about the colors being less vibrant in matte. I'm thinking about the Library skin, which is one of the darker ones, so I wonder if glossy would make it look less dark than matte? (My husband would say, only I can make simple decisions so complicated! lol)


I had Tree of Books, which was a lovely design, but yes, dark. So maybe shade matters. And I know what you mean about over-thinking things. You should see me comparing paint chips to curtain patterns at Lowe's. Takes me hours to make up my mind.



> It's not like you change your skin every month. Well, maybe some do, but I don't.


What  You mean everyone doesn't swap their skins out every few weeks?  I just tell my husband I only ever buy them when they're on discount - shhhh.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I have had both and for me, the matte is the way to go.  I think the glossy looks cheaper/cheesier.  I didn't realize it until I got the matte one.  I was plenty happy with the glossy one until I had my hands on the matte.  LOL


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I've hhad some of both types, and I prefer the matte (as do both of my daughters). I had the Library skin in both glossy and matte, and I thought both were nice, but the matte's lack of reflection makes it a preferred type of skin for me. Now that there's no extra price for the matte, it's a no-brainer for me.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I've had both kinds and I prefer the matte also.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I've had both, and will never buy another glossy again. The glare is annoying and the texture of the matte adds a bit of grip for anyone who uses a bare device rather than leaving it in a case full time.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Add me to the list of people that prefer the matte finish. It's totally worth the extra cost. 

ETA: I see they are the same price now. In that case, definitely go for the matte finish!


----------

